# Which Quality bubble counter to buy? what do you use and why?



## Pinkmummy79 (6 Sep 2013)

I will soon be needing another bubble counter as will be splitting my co2 line, I currently use the Easy Aqua Professional bubble counter with double check valves,
Now I have a few issues with this, it's is working fine now but ptfe is my friend!
It's inline which is nice and tidy, keeping the co2 tubing from kinking, it does have locking screws to secure the co2 tubing albeit these are of the plastic type and great care needs to be taken not to overtighten otherwise they can split. Topping up with water can be a bit of a job at both top and bottom are connected to rigid tubing, trying to unscrew the bubble counter to top up causes the tubing to obviously twist and it gets to the point where you need four pairs of hands in the cupboard unles you're prepared to remove the tubing first.
It has a tendancy to leal too, i've been through 3 now and taken one apart to see how the "double check valve works", well all I could see was a rubber washer at the base of the unit.

So my requirements are for a bubble counter that will not leak when attached or when opened and re-seated after water top up's, has locking facility for co2 tubing which is secure and strong (brass would be good), water top up's are easy peasy and oh yes, it counts bubbles,

I know I want a lot from a bubble counter but, just like to buy something of quality as fed up things not working as i'd expect.

any suggestions welcomed


----------



## ian_m (6 Sep 2013)

I use the JBL Proflora one. You can unscrew the "bottle" to fill with water, without disturbing the connecting piping.


----------



## tim (6 Sep 2013)

I really rate this one http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/fluval-co2-bubble-counter-88-p-5847.html 2 years never had a leak or pressure problems and I've used the glass type jbl up aqua and all have been a pita apart from the fluval so far


----------



## Pinkmummy79 (7 Sep 2013)

Cheers chaps, funniest enough they were two on my shortlist but sort of needed a push

Sent from my LT30p using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Iain Sutherland (7 Sep 2013)

i use sera's along with bubble counter solution on all my tanks.  Works 2 ways up like the £130 ADA ones... big bubbles for big tanks and little ones for little tanks.  Solution means you never need to top up.  Easy peasy.


----------



## George Farmer (7 Sep 2013)

tim said:


> I really rate this one http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/fluval-co2-bubble-counter-88-p-5847.html 2 years never had a leak or pressure problems and I've used the glass type jbl up aqua and all have been a pita apart from the fluval so far


My choice too.


----------



## Tim Harrison (7 Sep 2013)

I use this one, http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/easy-aqua-bubble-counter-professional-p-5667.html. Its robust, easy to clean and refill, and doesn't leak and it has locking nuts and a built in check valve....Oh yer - and it definitely counts bubbles too...


----------



## Pinkmummy79 (8 Sep 2013)

Cheers George, I'm leaning towards these as they're cheap as chips and I do need some more tubing from Richard also

Sent from my LT30p using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Pinkmummy79 (8 Sep 2013)

Thanks Troi, this is what I'm currently using, not had best quality unfortunately, fancy a change 

Sent from my LT30p using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Pinkmummy79 (8 Sep 2013)

Iain, these do sound interesting, will need to investigate on the laptop after my water change is done thanks

Sent from my LT30p using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Tim Harrison (8 Sep 2013)

Pinkmummy79 said:


> Thanks Troi, this is what I'm currently using, not had best quality unfortunately, fancy a change
> 
> Sent from my LT30p using Tapatalk 4


 

Oh yes...so you are...that'll be my lysdexia...


----------



## Pinkmummy79 (8 Sep 2013)

I like your humour dude

Sent from my LT30p using Tapatalk 4


----------

